
How To Get Things Done (1949) - jcl
https://web.archive.org/web/20100830005256/http://hackvan.com/pub/stig/etext/how-to-get-things-done-despite-procrastination.txt
======
dang
Url changed from [http://hackvan.com/pub/stig/etext/how-to-get-things-done-
des...](http://hackvan.com/pub/stig/etext/how-to-get-things-done-despite-
procrastination.txt) since that link no longer works.

~~~
llacb47
Didn't know you changed links for such old posts

~~~
dang
We don't usually, but this is a corner case. I wanted to email a repost invite
to the submitter and that software uses the URL of the original submission.
Not much point in reposting a dead URL, so I changed it there.

------
kqr2
This reminds me of structured procrastination:

<http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

